# Well, crap, now what?



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

My daughter was concieved on ortho-tri, my son while on the patch.
I have a copper IUD, had it for about 2yrs, but in the last few months it's been constant heavy bleeding.
Really wearing me down, so I went to the dr. today, had a bloodwork up done, and yup, anemic.
So it's most likely going to have to come out.

Sooo....now what??
My cycle off bc was never very regular, which makes me nervous about charting, I reacted psychotically to a few different hormonal methods, and yeah, well...the others weren't super effective!

I'm a tiny bit tempted to get something...ahem...permanent...done. But. Even though I feel like our family is more or less complete, and I REALLY don't think now is a time for another, regardless. I still feel a little hesitant to do something drastic.
Assuming I could find a dr. that would, at my age.
Any suggestions? Commisserations?


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

I guess I'm trying to come to terms with the fact(s) that
1)I'm probably going to have to have this IUD taken out
and 2)If I don't do soemthing permanent, I'm probably going to wind up pregnant.

And honestly? I'm not sure which I want?


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I really liked my diaphram when I was using that. Also, I had a Mirena IUD, I've heard much better things about that than the Copper one. Would you want to give the Mirena a try?


----------



## HoldensMama (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a mirena and, besides the initial insertion, was really happy with it for the 2 years that I had it. Minimal bleeding and short periods rocked compared to my regular cycle. There isn't really much hormone in it but if you're super sensitive to hormones you'd really have to talk to your dr. I have read about people who got pg with it, though.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Your cycles don't have to be regular to chart. You just have to be able to see your fertility signs.


----------



## hollydlr (May 17, 2007)

If you chart and avoid your most fertile times, and use barrier methods religiously, you should be ok... I think Couple to Couple League has plenty of info about using fertility awareness even with irregular cycles...if you are not religious you could probably just ignore those parts... GL!


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Another vote for Mirena. I've had mine since December 2006, getting it taken out in a month or so to ttc, and as soon as i'm nursing well i'm having another one put in. It rules. I am very sensitive to the hormones usually (bled continuously on Depo and minipill) but have had regular light cycles on Mirena.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd like to know what "at my age" is for a doctor to not do something more permanent?

Any doctor I've known of is willing to for any woman of any age as long as she's had at least 2 children already... though of course "any doctor i've known" is only about a handful.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

My family GP only refers women under 35 for tubal ligation if they have had a longterm contraceptive method in place for more than a decade (i.e. IUD for 10 years or 2 MIrena one after another or Implanon 3 times or Depo shots all that time) or have 5 or more children.

He says that within 3 years of him adopting that policy his ligation-reversal requests dropped by about 50% and within 5 years it was down another 30%. I guess people change their mind.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wonder why it is that men can get a V without having kids but a woman has to be a certain age and have so many kids before she can.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Possibly because the procedure is riskier and the reversal success rates are lower? Don't know. My GP did mention that in his experience men DON'T want vas as often as women want TL.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The urologist told dh that the way he was doing his V there was very little chance that a reversal would work.


----------

